# glock 19 & snap caps



## sforl (Nov 4, 2010)

I purchased some A-Zoom snap caps for my Glock 19. I've never used these before so I have a couple of questions. First of all they are not the same size as a 9mm cartridge! Is this normal? Also when I attempted to "shoot" them the trigger can be pulled, but it will not reset. Is that normal? 
also should they perform just like a real cartridge and eject from the pistol and etc?
Thanks


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

sforl said:


> I purchased some A-Zoom snap caps for my Glock 19. I've never used these before so I have a couple of questions. First of all they are not the same size as a 9mm cartridge! Is this normal? Also when I attempted to "shoot" them the trigger can be pulled, but it will not reset. Is that normal?
> also should they perform just like a real cartridge and eject from the pistol and etc?
> Thanks


I don't know enough about Glocks to tell whether the lack of trigger reset is normal, but no, the snap-caps will not eject like a regular cartridge. A semi-automatic pistol relies on recoil to cycle the slide and eject the cartridge, which is absent in a snap-cap. This factors into one of the big reasons people buy snap-caps, which is to practice how to quickly recover from a failure to fire (FTF).

KG


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

sforl said:


> I purchased some A-Zoom snap caps for my Glock 19. I've never used these before so I have a couple of questions. First of all they are not the same size as a 9mm cartridge! Is this normal? Also when I attempted to "shoot" them the trigger can be pulled, but it will not reset. Is that normal?
> also should they perform just like a real cartridge and eject from the pistol and etc?
> Thanks


The slide needs to be cycled for the trigger to reset.

As mentioned above, the rounds are not going to be ejected since the slide isn't moving. I think you should take a basic firearms course to learn the physics of what happens when you fire a weapon and how they work. Just a thought. :smt1099


----------



## sforl (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks for your help! I will be attending a class at Range Masters in a couple of weeks!


----------

